# Spring Has Sprung!



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Despite the fresh 5" of snow that fell yesterday trying to say otherwise







, spring is officially here now - the first sighting for the year of the local great blue heron occurred on the drive home tonight!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Blue Herons are the bane of my Gold fish pond. They think it is a private sushi bar just for them. As a consequence I have to cover the pond with a bird screen until mid May when they have just as easy pickings at all the local lakes. I have lost a dozen fish in the past 3 years. One of my big ones has a scar down its side from where the bird missed by just a scale.

I will wait for the first Bambi's to show to know spring is here for us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GOOD FOR YOU!!!

We're still waiting for our 'sure sign' (the River Otter) to show up _BUT_ the Geese & the Red-winged Blackbirds _are_ back. Of course, we can hear them all arguing and asking why it was sooooo important that THEY beat the Jones' back .... and then sit here in 6" of SNOW!!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The Canada Geese are back!! That's the sign for us. Now we'll have to start watching where we step.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

spring sprung a few weeks ago in in the Tri-Cities with some flowers and lots of birdies, including the Quail which I love. The Quail no longer nest at our house because the dogs always get the eggs







. But I love when I see baby Quail (Quails?) running around with the parents, so cute!

I have been in Couer d'alene for the last few days and today outside my bff's house were about 20 Quail . They must have followed me


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Despite the fresh 5" of snow that fell yesterday trying to say otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Blue Heron ? I wondered where ours had all gone! It has been kind of on the cool side here....it got down to 52 F last night and only made it to 75 F today.( just had to throw that in ) So I guess they are flying north for awhile.









Realy I didn't relize the great blue heron whey so far. They are beautiful birds! We enjoy them and the leaser heron too.

Happy Camping......Lynn


----------

